# What an unbalanced rider does to your horse



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree. It is a lot more work and worry for a horse to deal with a rider who is not well balanced. The trick seems to be knowing that we are out of balance and how to correct it.


----------



## Audacious14 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow! This is pretty cool. Thanks for sharing. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

Very interesting indeed! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

How interesting! 
It's also very educational as well. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow that's interesting! Thanks for posting.
But hey, we aren't born grand prix riders, if only! haha


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Very interesting! Thanks for posting.


----------



## brittabam (May 7, 2010)

Haha, now I am paranoid that I am riding unbalanced unintentionally. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

brittabam said:


> Haha, now I am paranoid that I am riding unbalanced unintentionally. Thanks for sharing though.


Me too, but interesting none the less!


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

There are some things that might clue you in to a problem. Does one stirrup always seem shorter than the other? Does your saddle always seem to list to the same side? Is the wear uneven on your riding pants, saddle or boots? Does your horse circle well to one direction but not the other?


----------



## brittabam (May 7, 2010)

My stirups are always uneven. I have scoliosis and one leg is longer then the other.


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

That was a great to see. I know I am a big rider, but my trainer said my balance and light seat make me easier for my horse to handle than lighter riders.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

very interesting.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Good post.


----------



## Frog316 (Feb 4, 2013)

Question now is what is the best way to get balanced?


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

this is great. i've seen this stuff before, and i always enjoy reviewing the comparisons. i'm looking forward to riding after knee surgery when i can ride straighter again. i noticed when i hunter paced after my knee giving out really badly this fall that i was crooked (balanced, but not centered), and my horse wound up with a sore hind end compensating for me riding while favoring the knee. i always thought that riding through my knee issue was just a matter of sucking it up and riding, but when i rode when my knee was that bad, i felt how i was uneven in my seat bones and as a result, caused my horse to have to compensate for me.

even the best saddle and highest tech pads won't fix an uneven or unbalanced rider. i'm really looking forward to when i can ride post-up in several months and seeing how much better our jumper rounds are


----------



## Alyssa (Oct 24, 2012)

very interesting. also interesting to see that leaning to one side can put pressure on the other.


----------

